# Gulf shores beach surf fishing help



## Bassky (Nov 4, 2017)

Only here for 3 days, cannot get a bite, surf fishing on gulf shores beach area. Please give me some help or ideas on how or what to fish. Looking for anything to catch. Thanks, Bassky from Kentucky


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try putting some bait on the hook. Or do a search on this forum. Are you fishing the trough? Start there............


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing has been tough from shore lately because of the full moon and super smooth/clear water.
Talk to Dusty at Top Gun B&T or Chris V at Sam's (both in Orange Beach).
Right now FRESH shrimp and orange Fishbites on a light rig should be all you need...


----------



## Bassky (Nov 4, 2017)

*Trough?*

Where and what is the trough? How much weight to use with fish bites on beach? Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The way it has been lately, 2 oz is the most you'll need. It was slow yesterday. Big mullet out, but not much else. Get some shrimp and flea flavored fish bites. I only put a 1" strip on mine. Peel the shrimp, pomps are lazy. Cast way out and if you don't get a hit for a while, then cast close in. Whiting are usually close in. Catch some mullet and cut up one. Throw it out on a Carolina rig and wait for a big red or, more likely right now, a shark.


----------



## Bassky (Nov 4, 2017)

3 whiting and 1 red, all small less than 12". Caught on 3/4 oz dropshot with shrimp flavor fish bites in pink color. Saw pods of mullet all around me, threw swim baits no takers. Thanks for your help!
Bassky


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Bassky said:


> Where and what is the trough? How much weight to use with fish bites on beach? Thanks for the info guys!


The trough is the deeper 'hole' between a sandbar and the beach.
Often demarked by darker colored water, or zone where rolling waves cease breaking.

For weight, I go as light as the conditions dictate.
In calm clear water, I may use 1/2 to 3/4 ounce egg weights with a 7 foot bass or crappie rod ;-)

Glad to hear you caught a few!


----------

